# J2ME: Symbian - Programm starten?



## Daphne (11. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mich ein wenig mit J2ME beschäftigt. 
Mein Vorhaben ist es, ein externes Programm z.B. ein Spiel des Handy über J2ME zu starten. Bei meinen Recherchen (auch in anderen Foren) konnte ich zu diesen Thema keine Beiträge finden.
Wäre schön, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet!

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Grüße
Davina


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. März 2004)

Hallo!

Könntest du vielleicht ein wneig genau Beschrieben, was du vorhast ?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Daphne (12. März 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

erst mal danke für Deine Interesse mir zu Helfen.
Mein Vorhaben ist, eine Art "Navigation" zu programmieren.  Ich stell mir das ganze so vor, dass ich zuerst alle im System vorhanden Spiele einlese und diese dann mit einem List-Element im Midlet anzeige.  Bei der Auswahl eines Spiels soll dieses auch gestartet werden.

Die Frage war aber eigentlich allgemeiner gemeint. Ich möchte gern wissen, ob ich über J2ME die Möglichkeit habe z.B. auf den Kalender oder auch auf gespeicherte SMS etc.  zuzugreifen und diese Programme auch starten kann.

Kannst Du Dir vorstellen, wie ich das meine, oder was ich vorhabe?
Wäre schön, wenn Du mir helfen kannst.

Schöne Grüße
Davina


----------



## tomkruse (20. März 2004)

Hi!

J2Me ist sehr sehr eingeschränkt was den Zugriff auf das System betrifft. Du kannst weder auf das Filesystem zugrifen, noch Kalender, Adressbuch, SMS etc. auslesen oder beschreiben. Programme starten geht schon gar nicht. Dafür mußt Du wohl eine Symbian-Applikation schreiben, fürchte ich.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## Daphne (20. März 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

ich hatte mir diese Infos auch schon zusammengesucht. 
In den nächsten Tagen wollte ich sie auch hier veröffentlichen, vielleicht kommt ja jemand anderes auch mal auf diese Idee.

Bezüglich SMS habe ich herausgefunden, dass dazu entweder die SMS-API von Nokia oder die Wireless Massiging API (JSR-120) nützlich sein können. Um auf empfangene SMS zugreifen zu können, muss man sie natürlich zuvor über die eigen implementierte Anwendung gespeichert haben. 
Welche WMA Version benutzt werden kann, hängt dann noch von der verwendeten CLDC und MIDP Version ab.

Tja, und um andere Programme starten zu können, sollte man wohl auch C++ Kenntnisse besitzen.

Danke Dir aber trotzdem.

Ciao 
Davina


----------



## tomkruse (21. März 2004)

Hi!

SMS Api ist so eine Sache. Nokia hat eine, die aber nur im 3410 Verwendung findet und Siemens hat seine eigene SMS Api. Das ist aber alles nicht vernünftig standardisiert und somit nicht wirklich brauchbar. Zum Glück gibt es aber die Wireless Messaging Api, die kann genau das was man braucht. Wirklich sinnvoll nützen kann man das Ganze aber erst mit MIDP2.0, denn erst eine MIDP2-Anwendung kann auch eine SMS empfangen ohne daß sie gerade läuft. Das nennt sich dann push registry. Ein MIDP1.0 MIDlet müßte die ganze Zeit über laufen um eine SMS empfangen zu können. Das ist schon von daher beinahe unmöglich, zumal eine J2Me App bei vielen Handys pausiert oder einfach beendet wird wenn ein Anruf reinkommt.

Cu - Tom.


----------

